# Looking to get started in Georgia



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm looking to get started in this business so therefore the obvious question I have is....who is the best in Georgia that keeps you busy and pays on time, I operate out of north Georgia so my next question is...what company has more properties in the north Georgia area....any and all info is greatly appreciated


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Safeguard will keep you busy AND send that check every week.


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

Is this a honest reply...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

If you're looking to stay busy with high volume and get paid on time, Safeguard is a good option. If you want to get paid what you're owed, have lots of work and get paid great wages for your time and capitol investment, then let us all know when you find it. It's out there, but no one is going to just hand it to you. 
Try using the search button.


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have been doing alot of research the company you mentioned as well as other companies, safeguard seems to be the best search for what im looking for, i was just curious as to what companies would best fit what i am looking for


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Kodiak341 said:


> I have been doing alot of research the company you mentioned as well as other companies, safeguard seems to be the best search for what im looking for, i was just curious as to what companies would best fit what i am looking for


You might want to triple check that research!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Wait, you used the search button, read about safeguard, and they're the best fit for you? 

Good luck to you in your ventures, please keep us informed.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Kodiak341 said:


> I have been doing alot of research the company you mentioned as well as other companies, safeguard seems to be the best search for what im looking for, i was just curious as to what companies would best fit what i am looking for


Well, I wish you the best, and keep shooting for the stars. I just don't think this is going to end well.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> Well, I wish you the best, and keep shooting for the stars. I just don't think this is going to end well.


Yep, exactly. 
How come one searches and reads on SG and finds them best fit? Many people here dropped them as hot potato. There were a lot of people who said: hey, I am clever than the rest of the contractors and this will not happen to me. Next thing they knew, boom. Charge backs. I am dreaming about these charge backs now and wake up in cold sweat. I do like to read this forum as we spent many years working in this industry and they were times when we made decent money but then greed killed this industry all together and SG was inventor of many factors that lead to the death of this industry. I really hope that one day Fannie mae, FMC, HUD will work direct with contractors and send all these nationals to the lake


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

On the flip side, read safeguards reviews on places like indeed.com. Even their own true employees hate it there.


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

i looked at there reviews on indeed, all of the reviews seemed to be from actual employees, not vendors....this company is one of many that i have researched....if i go off reviews then theres not a company out there thats worth working for, and would make one wander why everybody on this forum does this type of work...im not looking to get rich quick or such as that, im looking for just a new adventure in itself....like i said, im new into THIS business, not business itself...with that being said...if anybody out there nos a better way to take this business head on then please let me no...if you guys no of better companies out there by all means please share them with me, id do the same in return, im in the construction business an i have helped dozens of people to succeed just by pointing them in the right direction, more less by all but packing there lunch and sending them off....thats why in my posts i say...any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Kodiak341 said:


> ....if i go off reviews then theres not a company out there thats worth working for, and would make one wander why everybody on this forum does this type of work......any help would be greatly appreciated


Sounds to me like you don't need any help. You need to LISTEN to what your research has told you.

People do this work for a couple reasons:

1. They don't value themselves and realize that Walmart pays better than their regional clients.

2. They are addicted to the low pay and can't break the cycle. See Item #1

3. They started YEARS ago, made the contacts that are allowing to remain in this business.

4. They do this type of work PRIVATELY for local realtors, banks and investors. P&P is NOT all about nationals and regionals, although there are members here that believe otherwise.

5. (This includes me) Do this work as supplement to other revenue streams (In my case construction and rentals) and pick and choose the jobs they will do that are profitable.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The very first thread on this board is a sticky called "how I got out of P&P"

In the process of research how does one not question why so many people are getting out. 

The failure rate for new vendors in this industry is outlaced only by the failure rate of regionals. I know plenty of guys that ran successful businesses in other industries and went broke in P&P. I recently ran into a competitor at a property. He asked me to hire his crews he's out. Been doing it 15 years and had enough. 

If you truly did research on Safegaurd and you still want to work in this industry you have a reading comprehension problem. It's really that simple.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Like Brad, I am in this as a supplement to my other businesses. If this was my main business, I would have my car repossessed, my house foreclosed on, and divorce papers served upon me.

I've bid 2 trash outs (approved for 1), 4 interior condition inspections, 2 QA inspections, and 5 exterior inspections in the last 3 months. I pick and choose my jobs depending on where I will be that day, and I bid what the job is worth to me, not what I'm told I'll get paid. I'm positive that there is a lot more work waiting for me if I were to accept everything and do P&P full time, but like I said in the beginning, I would lose everything, and I don't think I could find another woman who puts up with my crap.

Best of luck to you in this new venture.


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you G3...as to craigslist's reply, like i said, i have did research on several of these companies an got a wide array of info from down right a slummy company to well, not much better really..maybe you could tell me the best company to look into, as i said, this will be just an extra something i can dabble in, im not looking to get rich quick...how about edgemark...has anybody had any good experiences with them?...lets see some companies on here...i dont mind doing more research


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

See what you can dig up on Wellington Enterprises.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Kodiak341 said:


> Thank you G3...as to craigslist's reply, like i said, i have did research on several of these companies an got a wide array of info from down right a slummy company to well, not much better really..maybe you could tell me the best company to look into, as i said, this will be just an extra something i can dabble in, im not looking to get rich quick...how about edgemark...has anybody had any good experiences with them?...lets see some companies on here...i dont mind doing more research



You already answered your own question they all suck. They are all terrible there are no good companies because they all play the same game by the same rules. 

Could you recommend a good casino where I will always win? I'm not going to go there every day just supplement my income.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Could you recommend a good casino where I will always win? I'm not going to there every day just supplement my income.


And the quote for the day is awarded to Craigslist Hack :vs_clap::vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That is a fact.*



Craigslist Hack said:


> You already answered your own question they all suck. They are all terrible there are no good companies because they all play the same game by the same rules.
> 
> Could you recommend a good casino where I will always win? I'm not going to there every day just supplement my income.


Same $h!t different stickers.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> ...Could you recommend a good casino where I will always win? I'm not going to there every day just supplement my income.


Whaa...?
Are you trying to say the casinos rigg things to their favor? You're such a nay sayer Craigslist!
If that was true those parking lots wouldn't be packed full of cars every time I drive by them. 
If it is true, I'll just switch to playing the lottery for income - been looking into that for awhile now anyway.

_"It makes one wander why everybody on this forum does this type of work" -Kodiak341_

Touche brother. I'm starting to wander myself!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> And the quote for the day is awarded to Craigslist Hack :vs_clap::vs_clap::vs_clap:


I really thought it through and I think a casino most closely parallels the national. Sometimes the player or contractor wins sometimes they lose. It's important to do well in the beginning so you will keep coming back. If the house finds out a player is winning they simply change some rules to keep the player in check. In the end the HOUSE always wins and even when they lose they still do ok.

Kodiak stated earlier that this must not be that bad of a business because so many people do it. Well our riverboat here in town is packed everyday so everyone must be winning?

I'm not trying to be a dick here this is just a classic newbie thread. They come in and ask "how do I get started in this business" when they don't like what they hear they ask us to tell them which companies to work for. When we again reiterate that they all have the same guidelines in place they again argue that some people MUST be making money. They completely ignore the fact that every veteran is running for the door like there is a shooter in the room. So my irritation is with the fact that they PM me they start threads asking for advice and when we give them HONEST advice they not only ignore it they begin telling us they know how to run a business. Well my response to that is if you are doing so great at running a business why would you want any part of this? In today's climate the ONLY way I would get into this business is if my other options to feed my family were mcdonalds and walmart.

So in the end they have made up their mind that they are going to do this regardless of the advice we give them. So the real tittle of every thread should be "which companies pay the best and are easiest to work for?" Ultimately they just want us to show them the easy way and the truth is there isn't one. I have also been asked "well how did you get the good clients?" First off I have my share of issue with my clients just like anyone else. It's business and if it were easy it would be called vacation. Secondly I came into the industry at a good time and my house is paid for all my equipment is paid for. I had no bills so I could ride out the slow pay and the bad weather. Early on I ran so many jobs for free it blows my mind. I didn't know any better. I thought it was better to be working. I had that mind set that if I did more the client would love me. Later I learned the client only cares about coverage that's it!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For the lurkers who feel there is too much bashing and negativity and not much help, come on over to contractortalk. Pick a trade, ie masonry, start a thread explaining your new but not a newb and ask where to get the best customers, the best jobs for the best rates and who will pay quickly. The moderators only really get involved over publishing prices and when a HO poses as a GC. The snark, brutal honesty and humor at the OPs expense is a strong dose of reality.
Sorry.


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

craigslist..i think you missing it...its a generalized question as you stated earlier in this thread....i could really care less about your refrance to casinos....the questions that i have asked in this thread is just that..A QUESTION....when one of you betrayed guys give me your in put on the question thats asked i then retaliate with another question....thats how retaining info work...least where im feom thats how it works....im not trying to one up anybody on here by simply asking a question to an answer i get....if you guys tell me to RUN RUN RUN there is obviously ganna be a question in return as to why...thats just human nature an you no this if your in business.....i sit back and read these replys an to be honest its quit comical an il tell you why.....the same people thats on this thread telling me to RUN RUN RUN is the same people still in the business....but when the question is asked..WHY....i get bacause this is a horrible business to get into....again WHY....now when that question is asked it gets refranced to a casino.....thing is guys....your still in the business you so adamantly hate for how ever long it is you have been hateing it.....makes one wander


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't think it's CLH or anyone else on this forum that's causing you to "wander". Your odds for income will be higher if you wander on over to the casino.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Kodiak341 said:


> craigslist..i think you missing it...its a generalized question as you stated earlier in this thread....i could really care less about your refrance to casinos....the questions that i have asked in this thread is just that..A QUESTION....when one of you betrayed guys give me your in put on the question thats asked i then retaliate with another question....thats how retaining info work...least where im feom thats how it works....im not trying to one up anybody on here by simply asking a question to an answer i get....if you guys tell me to RUN RUN RUN there is obviously ganna be a question in return as to why...thats just human nature an you no this if your in business.....i sit back and read these replys an to be honest its quit comical an il tell you why.....the same people thats on this thread telling me to RUN RUN RUN is the same people still in the business....but when the question is asked..WHY....i get bacause this is a horrible business to get into....again WHY....now when that question is asked it gets refranced to a casino.....thing is guys....your still in the business you so adamantly hate for how ever long it is you have been hateing it.....makes one wander


First let me commend you for being civil in the discussion. Many aren't.

So are you thinking we are trying to keep out the competition?

As for your questions about why is it bad I think we have answered those.

So let me ask you what do you think the Pro's are and what do you see as the con's let's start there.


----------



## blueheeler (Sep 3, 2015)

Holy S#!+

Not trying to be a grammer nazi but I had to log in and type a post because kodiak's last post is killing me. No offense but reread that before you post it. You nailed adamantly, how did you mess up two different tenses of reference?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Kodiak341 said:


> craigslist..i think you missing it...its a generalized question as you stated earlier in this thread....i could really care less about your refrance to casinos....the questions that i have asked in this thread is just that..A QUESTION....when one of you betrayed guys give me your in put on the question thats asked i then retaliate with another question....thats how retaining info work...least where im feom thats how it works....im not trying to one up anybody on here by simply asking a question to an answer i get....if you guys tell me to RUN RUN RUN there is obviously ganna be a question in return as to why...thats just human nature an you no this if your in business.....i sit back and read these replys an to be honest its quit comical an il tell you why.....the same people thats on this thread telling me to RUN RUN RUN is the same people still in the business....but when the question is asked..WHY....i get bacause this is a horrible business to get into....again WHY....now when that question is asked it gets refranced to a casino.....thing is guys....your still in the business you so adamantly hate for how ever long it is you have been hateing it.....makes one wander


No offense but I think you're missing the point. Pretty much all of us still do PP but for investors and others Not Nats or Regionals as much.
Hubster and I only work for one co. Everyone else is a private bank or investor. 
The one co I work for I just use for filler to keep my guys busy and to see if a FNG can follow directions.
We don't hate the business per se what we do hate is what its become.
A back stabbing nickel and dime ya to death do it for free cuz everyone wants a bigger chunk of the pie joke.

Yes we may be jaded. Yes we are sarcastic. BUT every question you have asked has been answered 
ad nauseam. NO ONE but you and your business can decide what is good for you.
Research a co online then search here and see. Just like everything else. Ain't no ones job but yours to decide what good for you.


M:vs_cool:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I still say it's like blackjack win a few hands lose a few and push every now and again. Everyone thinks they can do it. 

Check out this http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3028


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

lol I apologize blueheeler....my phone has a mind of it own


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Kodiak341 said:


> craigslist..i think you missing it...its a generalized question as you stated earlier in this thread....i could really care less about your refrance to casinos....the questions that i have asked in this thread is just that..A QUESTION....when one of you betrayed guys give me your in put on the question thats asked i then retaliate with another question....thats how retaining info work...least where im feom thats how it works....im not trying to one up anybody on here by simply asking a question to an answer i get....if you guys tell me to RUN RUN RUN there is obviously ganna be a question in return as to why...thats just human nature an you no this if your in business.....i sit back and read these replys an to be honest its quit comical an il tell you why.....the same people thats on this thread telling me to RUN RUN RUN is the same people still in the business....but when the question is asked..WHY....i get bacause this is a horrible business to get into....again WHY....now when that question is asked it gets refranced to a casino.....thing is guys....your still in the business you so adamantly hate for how ever long it is you have been hateing it.....makes one wander


Apparently you skipped over my post where I answered your question. I'll try again. 

Year-to-date I've done exactly 1 P&P type work order. It was a full house thaw and wint to the best of my ability (toilets already broken, kitchen faucet and sink stolen, etc). I did it broker direct at my price.

In addition to this, I rehab FNMA, PAS and FMAC houses for one of the SAMS vendors in Wisconsin. While these aren't P&P orders per se, We are getting plumbing repairs, wints, dewints, and other P&P type work attached to the rehab. That is how I am in the business. That is it. There are only two Nationals that I would ever consider accepting work from. One gets mentioned here occasionally and the other one I NEVER hear mentioned. If you hang around long enough and read enough posts, you will figure out who the one National is. I will not mention nor endorse them as I don't work for them, I would just consider it.

I only do P&P as filler work. My rentals are my steady income. My variable income comes from construction and rehab, which around here anyway is PHENONOMINAL. I select what work I want and usually am booked out 8 weeks minimum. However, if home run P&P work comes my way, you bet I'll have a guy sit and babysit equipment thawing a house!

Ask yourself this question: What is my worth per day (or hour or week). If its $200/day gross, hell ya, jump head first into P&P. If your value is worth more than that, better pass on the Nats and regionals.........


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> For the lurkers who feel there is too much bashing and negativity and not much help, come on over to contractortalk. Pick a trade, ie masonry, start a thread explaining your new but not a newb and ask where to get the best customers, the best jobs for the best rates and who will pay quickly. The moderators only really get involved over publishing prices and when a HO poses as a GC. The snark, brutal honesty and humor at the OPs expense is a strong dose of reality.
> Sorry.


Ain't that the truth! I'm a mod here and don't want to get my azz handed to me for being the "newbie" over there with less than 5000 posts! Still haven't joined there.......


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Part of your answer from my tiny bit of experience about this business being horrible:
First, search this forum for a company called "SEAS", that should show you a lot of the reasons for negativity. 

Insurance requirements- Safeguard is infamous for requiring you to have insurance through and only through one of their preferred carriers. Your carrier you have a great history with is no good. Now ask yourself what kind of business doesn't just dictate minimum coverages (that is common) but carriers as well. Oh and list the company as additional insured so they can bypass you and file claims on your policy without you even knowing. 

Background checks- You pay them to run a background check on you. Not to mention they all want it through Aspen Grove and your clearance for company A isn't good for company B, so give another $60. 

Now you're up over 3k in startup costs and haven't gotten your first work order yet or even promised one. 

Photo requirements- you're justifying your work with photos to some 20 year old cubicle jockey that hasn't owned a house much less knows what repairs you're making. These requirements are subject to change without notice and your pay reduced for not knowing the change was coming. 
"Need picture x of yard from 2 weeks ago grass cut to show y". Grass has grown since you cut so you can't replicate it, partial pay for you. 

Cost estimators- Your carefully calculated bid for a repair that factors in materials, labor, operating costs, and profit means nothing. A piece of software will now decide what price you can do a job for without knowing any of your business details. 

Chargebacks- there's enough info on this forum about these, read for yourself. 

The Nationals lure people in against these facts by promising "volume". 

I'm sure I'm missing some points but those are a start. 

Most of the vets on here started before the housing market crashed and before the Nationals took over. 

I'm new, but I have honestly not much other options for my business. I'm trying to expand into other areas and making this work for now. Don't get me wrong, there can be good money in it but it's taken me quite a while to learn how to take the hit here then give it to them on the chin over there.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Give me a minute! I'm thinking and doing stuff related to this post.:vs_coffee:


----------



## ReckStar (Jul 29, 2015)

Off Topic but I could feel I couldn't resist. My idea of this business is that someone has to be making the money in p&p. Property's are always being foreclosed. The work has to be done, someone has to do it...... Thus....money has to be made.

Now that was obvious... But who is making there money? Someone has to be making money doing it right in pp.

Do the nationals & regionals just spit back low rates & spam John Doe contractors & John Doe contractors wanna b's until they get the work done? Leaving everyone screwed over?

Right now this is my understanding of this pp businesses, I'm doing my research & have joined the nationals malling lists, sent my bids in and sat back(still waiting on trip visit checks), my experience is not to take on the work unless a profit can be made, and I have 2 critters & and my lady so I won't be working for peanuts, obviously stated... Ideal working for profits... Since I started my pp venture, I haven't taken on a single "investment" from a national because for the pay, it just isn't worth it right now.


Right now I'm doing inspections and want to get into pp but I haven't found my lane, when I do, I don't expect a strike but for lord sake, I can live with a night of spares...

I'll keep doing my research, and to the OP, have you tried to join some sort of FREE organization or society of PP companies that give out work? I'm not sure of it they exists but I'll drop by Google tonight and see what I can find. I know for inspectors they have couple...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

ReckStar said:


> Off Topic but I could feel I couldn't resist. My idea of this business is that someone has to be making the money in p&p. Property's are always being foreclosed. The work has to be done, someone has to do it...... Thus....money has to be made.
> 
> True
> 
> ...


My answers to your questions are in your post quote


----------



## Kodiak341 (Oct 20, 2015)

i keep seeing in different posts the words "nationals and regionals"...can somebody please explain what the difference is between the two


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Kodiak341 said:


> i keep seeing in different posts the words "nationals and regionals"...can somebody please explain what the difference is between the two


It used to mean the company that serviced the entire US was a National. A company that serviced a few states would be the regional.

Now, I personally think of it as the first tier that holds the contract is a national, for example, Service Link. They intern send it down to another company, the regional. At the tail end is the contractor doing the work. It really depends on how many subbers are involved in the work chain. It gets even more complicated when "national" companies like Safeguard sub work to another company like MCS.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is a typical scenario of how the money is sucked out of every job-take an average grass recut for example.

Client-Fannie Mae Pays $80 and sends to.....

National-MCS pays $45 and sends to.....

Regional-5 Brothers pays $30 and sends to....

Local-Dick Blick's Preservation and pays $25....Here is where the work is actually done. Most of the money is absorbed into processing work orders.


These numbers aren't exact, but you get the idea-you don't want to be a Dick.


----------

